# Help a rookie out...



## 850donutmonster (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm finally getting into woodworking...something I've wanted to do, but never had time or money. I'm slowly accumulating some tools and I just bought a router. Is there a way to use it to cut dovetails without these expensive jigs I'm seeing? I can't afford one yet and I'm chomping at the bit to use it! Oh, and to make things more difficult, I don't have a routing table yet either.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's possible to cut dovetails freehand without the expense of a jig, but a jig makes things simpler. Some modest jigs costs as little as $30 (Harbor Freight)...Rockler, Woodcraft, Grizzly, and others have low cost jigs as well. They're not as elegant as some of the nicer more expensive jigs, but they work.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

knotscott said:


> It's possible to cut dovetails freehand without the expense of a jig, but a jig makes things simpler. Some modest jigs costs as little as $30 (Harbor Freight)...Rockler, Woodcraft, Grizzly, and others have low cost jigs as well. They're not as elegant as some of the nicer more expensive jigs, but they work.


......................

Do you really think that you can *freehand* cut dovetails with a router..

George


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> ......................
> 
> Do you really think that you can freehand cut dovetails with a router..
> 
> George


If you use a router guide you may be able to adjust that for each cut.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Joinery king (Sep 10, 2012)

Cut by hand......what happened to old fashion joinery.....all these new machines just makes you lose hand skills......


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> ......................
> 
> Do you really think that you can *freehand* cut dovetails with a router..
> 
> George


Possible, but difficult....using a handsaw was my intention.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

The problem I have with the cheaper jigs is without some experience/knowledge of dovetails and how they work, it is difficult to get the jigs set up due to flexifences and just plain low quality components. The person never really knows if the problem is themselves or the equipment. 
I would suggest building a router table as a next project. There are jigs around to make dovetails on the table that are much easier to master. JMHO:smile:


----------



## Joinery king (Sep 10, 2012)

knotscott said:


> Possible, but difficult....using a handsaw was my intention.


Nice saw for dovetails......


----------



## 850donutmonster (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks all. I figured it was a hard as I thought. I'll save my pennies.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you considered staring with box joints. They are much easier and look pretty good as well as being as strong for most applications.
You could make a simple jig with a piece of dowel and two boards. A 1/4 inch or other straight bit is all you need.
Bob


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Joinery king said:


> Nice saw for dovetails......


What's wrong with that saw your highness?


----------

